# Snoblower runs weak



## Outsider (Dec 16, 2016)

I purchase my Briggs and Stratton snowblower from HomeDepot last season. Worked awesome at that time and the first time I used it this winter. Now when I start it it run roughly. Here is the video how is mine sounds. Not my video just found it on youtube 
When I approach snow it throw it away but not as far as before. I did not change anything since last time so I don't know why it would do that. It is still under warranty but I'm pretty sure if I take it there now they will keep it for the rest of the winter. I'm just hoping this is an easy fix that I can do myself after work.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

The belts need to be adjusted. and you might have old fuel in there also.


----------



## Outsider (Dec 16, 2016)

I can't post the link to a video. Don't know how many posts I need to be able to do that. 
The belts need to be adjusted so it runs smooth or so it throws the snow farther?


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

so it pitches the snow futher. as for the gas get some fresh stuff in there.


----------



## mrfixit (Dec 3, 2016)

You need to spend some time on here, look around and learn how to maintain your blower.


----------



## Outsider (Dec 16, 2016)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> so it pitches the snow futher. as for the gas get some fresh stuff in there.


It pitches the snow close because the RPMs are low.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Did you turn the throttle up on it with the choke off???????????


----------



## Outsider (Dec 16, 2016)

There is no throttle. But what I realized is if I move the choke half way between open and close it runs better but is not powerful enough to throw the snow


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

What brand snowblower is it?????????????


----------



## Outsider (Dec 16, 2016)

Briggs & Stratton http://www.homedepot.com/p/Briggs-S...b001rw&cm_mmc=CJ-_-3952786-_-11210757&cj=true


----------



## Outsider (Dec 16, 2016)

Okay so this is how my snowblower sounds 



 not my video just found it on youtube. Start watching at 0:50


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

LET it warm up then turn the choke all they way off. and see what happens.


----------



## Outsider (Dec 16, 2016)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> LET it warm up then turn the choke all they way off. and see what happens.


I always get confused with the choke description. Off mean open?


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

off means closed up.


----------



## Outsider (Dec 16, 2016)

Okay. This is why I'm always confused. The image below shows my actual choke knob. When I say choke on I mean the "choke" choke position (closed like on the image) and when I say choke off I mean in "run" position (open like one the image).
http://www.snowblowersatjacks.com/Images/Articles/snow-blower-choke.jpg
When I start cold engine I put the choke in ON position (closed flow) then after engine starts I put in RUN (OFF) position (open flow). If I turn the knob back to choke while the engine runs it will shut off


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

once the engine is running you leave it in the run postion. when you want to turn it off turn the key to the off position.


----------



## Outsider (Dec 16, 2016)

Thats what I do. But if the engine is runing and I put it in choke position it dies. This is normal right?


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Yes!!!!!!!!


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

With the comment that it runs smoother with the choke partially on, you carb is plugged up. Did you drain all the gas out at the end of last season? You could try some Sea Foam, mixed in the gas, on the strong side. And see if that clears it out. Otherwise, you'll have to clean the carb.


----------



## Outsider (Dec 16, 2016)

I drain it as much as possible before I put it away for the summer. But did not let it run till it goes off by itself. Maybe some gas left in the carb. 
There is one thing I did last night since I was thinking about the old gas also. I drained the tank and fill it with gas that was treated with neutralizer. Then I spray the carb inside with some carb cleaner. Start the engine and let it run for little bit. Then sprayed some more cleaner into carb. Now it runs better but as soon as I press the auger to engage it comes back to where it was.
I will try to make a short video after work on how it runs.


----------



## mrfixit (Dec 3, 2016)

Sea Foam. 2 ounces to a full tank. Run it till it's almost empty.


----------



## Bluejoe (Nov 29, 2016)

You could have had junk floating around in your gas can that could have flowed into your gas tank then made its way into carburetor. It's gummed up carb or intermittent spark ignition.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

* Time for a carb overhaul there.*


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> * Time for a carb overhaul there.*


Not necessarily, thats a bit extreme and might not be necessary. Seafoam can probably get it cleaned up and running normally again.

If you can find a gas station near you, it's definitely worthwhile to get ethanol-free gas:

http://www.pure-gas.org/index

And powershift, one question mark or exclamation mark per sentence is sufficient, please stop posting 20 of them, it's annoying.

Scot


----------



## mrfixit (Dec 3, 2016)

^^^^
Yes sscotsman, my point exactly. :yahoo:


----------

